# Big pomp



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

scroll down to Florida pompano and check it out. Wow...



http://www.freediver.net/iusa/world_record_list.php


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a nice one for sure


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Look at the wahoo pic.....that spear gun is huge!!!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

is that "black skipjack tuna" a bonito(little tunny)


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Amazing pictures... that Mangrove Snapper shouldn't be hard to beat.....



Look at the red grouper picture haha


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

jackedup, I believe that that black skipjack (_Euthynnus lineatus_) is the pacific version of our little tunny(_Euthynnus alletteratus_), which shouldn't be confused with atlantic bonito(_Sarda sarda_).


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I knew it was close:letsdrink


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

a 20# bluefish & a 10# hardtail in Brazil ? 

now I know where to take my next vacation.

oh, and that pomp was a stud too !


----------

